# Champagne!



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I had 2 broken marked mice out of a BEW Buck and broken marked black doe that looks like the picture below. I am delighted! Initially I was hoping they will be broken marked Choco but they had red eyes so I thought they are broken marked argenta tho the Colour is darker. I will have to post their actual pictures later. But how is this possible? What would breeding back to the father buck give? Unfortunately, I have cull the bucks in this litter as I didn't think I needed more bucks. It would have to wait for next litter to keep new bucks. If so, what Colour bucks should I potentially keep to keep having champagne or cinnamon or even chocolate?

Also, the other babies I had from the other 2 agouti bucks and various agrente and agouti does have only given just argenta and agouti. Does this mean I would continue to only have these 2 Colours from these pairings? I can't tell Argente with Dove. How do one clearly see the difference? Would there be chance of other Colours if I put the BEW or his offsprings w the agouti/argenta offsprings?

Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Champagne would just mean that both the doe and buck carry chocolate and pink eye. Since you are getting argente a lot then carrying pink eye is not surprising, carrying chocolate would be a bonus (assuming they are champagne, its hard to tell what they could be because bew can be from c-dilutes, but in this case is also likely to be from undermarked broken that is just completely white)


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

What does c dilute do? Unmarked broken that is completely white, that's interesting. I had white bucks exactly like the father buck which i didn't keep. where is a good place I can read up on this genetics stuff on mice?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I find this place the absolute best, its not 100% correct in all varieties but close enough mostly

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=4&sub=13

C-dilutes dilute black down, to beige, or siamese, or albino for example. BEW is usually very pale ce/c. All c-dilutes are genetically black eyed though (unless a rare case of genetic cross as occured) however anything ch/ch is ruby eyed in appearance, ch/c pink to ruby, c/c pink.

An argente mouse will never be carrying a c-dilute because of the linkage, I guess you can think of pink eyed as C-p, so if you have C-p/C-p to get a genetically pink eyed mouse like argente you cannot have any c-dilutes on that locus.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you Lilly for all those mini genetics lessons  the link with pictures is simply awesome. Gosh, I am falling in love w the show mice seeing all those pictures!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Abit late but the pic. I love the marked colours!


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Your mice are beautiful!  Looking forward to updates on future litters!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you meromar  they are I Guess more pet type. Do you know if they are champagne?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They are not champagne (which is pink eyed). They look like broken chocolate to me.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks lily! They are growing well and I am waiting to breed back to their Father and see what turns out


----------

